# how much does you roadie weigh?



## young Ed (2 Feb 2015)

right, list the weights of your roadies and what they're made of (allow frame, carbon fork or carbon everything etc)

2009 Scott Speedster- Alloy frame, carbon fork- 9 point something (lowish i think) kg unladen but i always have a great big saddle pack that weighs a ton 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Feb 2015)

7kg less than my touring bike.


----------



## jim55 (2 Feb 2015)

Cube peloton race 8.6 kg I think


----------



## DWiggy (2 Feb 2015)

Dolan Preffisio Ali frame carbon forks, 105 group set
Approx 10kgs + mudguards + rucksack


----------



## Saluki (2 Feb 2015)

Planet X Pro Carbon. Ultegra group set. 7.9kg


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2015)

25 year old steel bike 9kg.


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2015)

victor said:


> 7kg less than my touring bike.


and that weighs?


Saluki said:


> Planet X Pro Carbon. Ultegra group set. 7.9kg


oh come on that sound like some good bike porn! any chance of a pic of the beast?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Feb 2015)

young Ed said:


> and that weighs?


15kg.


----------



## IDMark2 (2 Feb 2015)

Mine's really light. And then I get on it. Then it's a bit heavier than some.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2015)

Rider included, about 4 stone less than it used to.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2015)

Sensa trentino sl limited addition pro 9.2 kg with seat pouch with tube and a mini pump..
carbon fork and full 4650 tiagra groupset..thank you Merlins cycles its a peach.

as above heavier when I get on it...


----------



## mattobrien (2 Feb 2015)

A shade under 7kgs. Mainly plastic and very little metal, certainly won't set off induction traffic lights...


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2015)

About 120kg with me sat on it. That's the number that matters.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2015)

No idea! All under 10kg naked though...thus rather less than me!


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Feb 2015)

Defy Advanced 2 with stock wheels but including 2 bottle cages and a pump mount
8Kg


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2015)

some day i will get a smaller lighter saddle pack and go absolute minimalist with whats in it and get her to a sub 10 kg riding weight 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Feb 2015)

Too much.


----------



## moo (2 Feb 2015)

Weighing only 64kg I prefer the heavier bike in this weather


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> 25 year old steel bike 9kg.


That is pretty light for a steel bike! My Basso is steel and weighs about 10 kg. Hmm, yes - I suppose I could probably lose 0.5 kg on the wheels/tyres and another 0,5 kg on lighter parts.

My aluminium Cannondale weighs about 8.5 kg. That could also do with a wheel diet. I could probably get it down to 7.75 kg without spending a fortune.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2015)

young Ed said:


> some day i will get a smaller lighter saddle pack and go absolute minimalist with whats in it and get her to a sub 10 kg riding weight
> Cheers Ed




Hold on, your saddle pack is normal size. Going any smaller will make very little difference in weight. You are talking about grams difference.


----------



## Saluki (2 Feb 2015)

young Ed said:


> and that weighs?
> 
> oh come on that sound like some good bike porn! any chance of a pic of the beast?
> Cheers Ed



Here you go. Weight taken from PX website for that bike. It's definitely lighter than my PX CX, which is a good kilo heavier. Bluey is very light, I really notice it up hills.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2015)

17.6.lb for the Evo now if you think I have any clue how much all the others weigh, I have not a clue or the will.


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Hold on, your saddle pack is normal size. Going any smaller will make very little difference in weight. You are talking about grams difference.


right, no drink for me then! come on, how do i get my steed to sub 10 kg riding weight? current saddle pack contains multi tool, tube, co2 inflator and one cartridge, tiny glueless patch set.
or do i just shut up, stop caring and just ride?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Feb 2015)

Loosing weight on a bike is fun but can be very expensive for very little or no gain . Look at aero positions , its cheaper !


----------



## ianrauk (2 Feb 2015)

young Ed said:


> right, no drink for me then! come on, how do i get my steed to sub 10 kg riding weight? current saddle pack contains multi tool, tube, co2 inflator and one cartridge, tiny glueless patch set.
> *or do i just shut up, stop caring and just ride*?
> Cheers Ed



This ^^^^
You just need more miles in your legs that's all. Oh yes, and stop turning such a high gear all the time.


----------



## Philh (2 Feb 2015)

My Giant weighs 8.52kg without bottles. I just weighed it.


----------



## pawl (2 Feb 2015)

young Ed said:


> and that weighs?
> 
> oh come on that sound like some good bike porn! any chance of a pic of the beast?
> Cheers Ed


Same model .Large 8.5 kg


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2015)

pawl said:


> Same model .Large 8.5 kg


need to weigh it again as that's just off my (very bad) memory from a few months ago, some might be entirely different to what i said 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (2 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> This ^^^^
> You just need more miles in your legs that's all. Oh yes, and stop turning such a high gear all the time.


yep, true. miles will come when it warms up a bit and i do try to vary my gears a bit now and i am getting better at spinning 
Cheers Ed


----------



## mrandmrspoves (2 Feb 2015)

I will have to take my recumbent trike to the public weightbridge to find out! 

It is made of lead rain gutters reinforced with concrete. ......
actually it is about 17kg excluding rack and mud guards and my overfilled panniers! 
With panniers it weighs about the same as a small house - especially going up hills. Maybe I should revise what I carry - but I know that the day I set off without 3 spare inner tubes and a repair kit, or the spare 8 links of chain, or the first aid kit including an adult and a child size airway, or the large adjustable spanner, or the spare set of spare lights (in case my spare set doesn't work) or the multi tool, or the spare battery for my phone (even though my phone will run fine for a day or two even with sat nav running) or the spare.........well you get the jist.


----------



## jdtate101 (2 Feb 2015)

Carbon, 6.4kg....without any shizzle attached.


----------



## jack smith (2 Feb 2015)

Im hoping to get mid to low 7kg on my new foil build venge was about 8.5 tarmac 7.9 old allez 9


----------



## jack smith (2 Feb 2015)

One of my local shops just got a 4 point odd kilo trek emonda in!


----------



## mjr (2 Feb 2015)

25-year old steel roadster (well, alloy seatpost at the moment) with hub gear, full guards (chain and mud) and lightweight rack is 16kg, same as my 6-year-old alloy-with-steel-forks urban hybrid with its heavyweight rack... the roadster is still faster in practice.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Feb 2015)

My lightest bike(3 year old aluminium/carbon) weighs 11.3kgs. My heaviest(17 year old chromoloy) weighs 14.5kgs.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Feb 2015)

I can lift it with my little finger if thats any help?

Winter Ribble Id need both hands


----------



## DWiggy (3 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> Planet X Pro Carbon. Ultegra group set. 7.9kg


My next bike hopefully


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Feb 2015)

The Icarus(with 105) about 8.5kgs and the Helium(with Ultegra) a svelte 6.6kgs.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (3 Feb 2015)

My is 8kg. Titanium, Van Nicholas. 
Groupset is mostly Dura Ace with the exception of rear derailleur, pedals and wheels.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2015)

8.0kg advertised, perhaps I should stick it on the scales. Btwin Mach 720. Carbon. Campagnolo Centaur Red groupset

Now if I could lose 8kg body weight to offset the bike weight it'd be like riding the magic weightless bike


----------



## mick1836 (3 Feb 2015)

My Raleigh S.U.B. XS  together with panniers,carrier,pump,stand,lock, weighs 17kg


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (3 Feb 2015)

I'm 170lbs. No idea what the bike weighs, but a good deal less, I suspect.


----------



## lesley_x (3 Feb 2015)

Specialized Secteur Comp, aluminium with carbon fork and carbon seat stays and seat post. 

Changed stock wheels to Zondas 

8kg


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Feb 2015)

Cannondale SuperSix (mostly) Ultegra: about 8Kg.


----------



## tincaman (3 Feb 2015)

Chinese open mould disc frame, mudguards, pump, lights, battery pack. 10kg

Scott CR1 SL, Ultegra/Zonda 8.4kg


----------



## J1780 (3 Feb 2015)

No access to scales at the minute 
A little over 7 kilo if memory serves.....Cervelo soloist carbon with dura ace
A litte over 9 kilo if memory serves......Trek madone 3.1.
I love both bikes. The trek is a little under speced for the money like all treks but in thousands of kms all I've done is basic maintenance even the wheels have stayed true on poor roads. The Cervelo is over priced but I couldn't help myself back in Feb 2008.


----------



## TheJDog (3 Feb 2015)

60cm Supersix Evo with SRAM Red and H Plus Son Archetype rims - 7.1 kg

I keep wondering if I didn't make a mistake not getting the Nano frame. But then I think about all the extra fat I'm carrying and it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Gixxerman (3 Feb 2015)

2007 Trek Madone 5.2 with Dura Ace and Mavic Ksyrium's fitted. 6.5kg according to my luggage scales. Though I am not sure how accurate the scales are.


----------



## Crackle (3 Feb 2015)

steel 631 - 10.5kg


----------



## NorvernRob (3 Feb 2015)

Cube Peloton Race (alloy) 9kg
Scott Foil (HMX carbon) 6.3kg

Both ready to ride with pedals, cages, Garmin mount etc on! I'd love to get the Foil under 6kg but it's pretty much impossible as I'm not compromising on saddle, brakes etc. 

Best of all I've lost 8kg since I started cycling a year ago, so effectively the bike weight is now free.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Feb 2015)

Out of curiosity I just weighed my Spa  and it's 12kg "naked". That may seem like a lot but it's only about 10% of the all-up weight with lights, lock, tools, spare batteries, snacks, drink, flask, GPS, other pointless stuff, plus me + my riding gear. I think my Dawes is about 15kg.


----------



## Paul139 (3 Feb 2015)

Focus Cayo evo 6. Carbon,105 group set with wheels and pedals. 8kg on the nose. Now me on the other hand....


----------



## User269 (3 Feb 2015)

All my bikes weigh at least 75Kg.


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Feb 2015)

Rose Xeon CRS approx 7.6 kg inc. cages, pedals, computer. Carbon.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Feb 2015)

Ive never weighed mine , going on the base spec of 9.16 with the stock wheels minus the weight saving based on quoted weight for the new wheels i get 8 and half kg give or take for an aluminium boardman road comp 2013 with sam apex and rs 11 wheel set 
This is all conjecture based on fudgematics


----------



## hennbell (3 Feb 2015)

I have no idea of weight in kg but 16.5 lbs.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Feb 2015)

hennbell said:


> I have no idea of weight in kg but 16.5 lbs.


I had to use a converter , i work in pounds too


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2015)

De, I just broke the end off of one of my finger nails, can I adjust the weight of my bike accordingly, as I do not want to mislead anybody.


----------



## hennbell (3 Feb 2015)

cyberknight said:


> I had to use a converter , i work in pounds too


 
I am in Canada a metric nation and I work in a laboratory. I measure small weights in grams but large amounts in pounds. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Doyleyburger (3 Feb 2015)

Felt Z85 - Aluminium frame with carbon forks and carbon seat post. Just upgraded the wheels which takes it to approx 8.8kg. Very intrigued now so will take it to work to put on the scales for an exact weight


----------



## vernon (3 Feb 2015)

Enough to meet my needs.


----------



## Part time cyclist (3 Feb 2015)

Giant TCR advance 2 carbon frame with 105 running gear 8kg goes like a Ferrari with a fiat 500 engine


----------



## Nitram55 (3 Feb 2015)

About 18 stone with his boots on.


----------



## theraggyone (4 Feb 2015)

medium planet x pro carbon with sram rival 22 .unladen wieght= 8kg bang on


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Feb 2015)

A more interesting question might be, "what percentage of your weight is your bike". My fixed is 13.4% of my weight [unclothed, both], other bikes are available some of which are lighter, some heavier .


----------



## Dirk (4 Feb 2015)

Just weighed mine.
7.3 kg.
2015 Focus Cayo 2 Di2 with large frame.


----------



## lee1980sim (4 Feb 2015)

17kg set up for daily commuting then I get on and it weighs 97-102kg hoping to lose at least 7kg with the new bike


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (4 Feb 2015)

Felt claim mine is around 9kg.
Irrelevant to me as I weigh a lot, as does my rucksack and by the time the heavens open so do my clothes 
If my wheels ever need replacing I may invest in some handmade lighter ones.


----------



## outlash (4 Feb 2015)

CAAD8 - lightest

CAADX - heavier

Genesis day one - have to be careful going over weak bridges


Tony.


----------



## MikeW-71 (4 Feb 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> Defy Advanced 2 with stock wheels but including 2 bottle cages and a pump mount
> 8Kg


And now it is 7.75kg with its new Zondas fitted 

Stock alu Defy 2 weighs in at 9.5kg. (The MTB is just a smidge under 13kg)


----------



## gaz (4 Feb 2015)

Canyon Ultimate CF SLX comes in just under 7kg.


----------



## KneesUp (4 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> A more interesting question might be, "what percentage of your weight is your bike". My fixed is 13.4% of my weight [unclothed, both], other bikes are available some of which are lighter, some heavier .


16.6% (steel commuter - probably more like 20% with lights, guards, rack and empty bags)

I think the other way around is more interesting - what percentage of your bike's weight are you? (600% - or about 490% inc. kit above)

Or, of the total weight of you on the bike, what percentage is you, and what is the bike (from 86/14 to 83/17 depending on kit fitted. Probably 75/25 if you count the weight of the stuff I commute with)


----------



## Cubist (4 Feb 2015)

Planet X pro carbon frame, 11 speed 105 chainset, brakes and shifters, ultegra mechs, Aksium/Aksion wheelset, , easton carbon seatpost, 3T alloy ergonova bars, charge knife saddle 7.8kg


----------



## bpsmith (5 Feb 2015)

KneesUp said:


> 16.6% (steel commuter - probably more like 20% with lights, guards, rack and empty bags)
> 
> I think the other way around is more interesting - what percentage of your bike's weight are you? (600% - or about 490% inc. kit above)
> 
> Or, of the total weight of you on the bike, what percentage is you, and what is the bike (from 86/14 to 83/17 depending on kit fitted. Probably 75/25 if you count the weight of the stuff I commute with)


The percentage thing is pointless. If your bike weighs 7kg and you weigh 70kg compared to a bike weighing 12kg and you weighing 120kg, then what does it actually tell you?


----------



## KneesUp (5 Feb 2015)

bpsmith said:


> The percentage thing is pointless. If your bike weighs 7kg and you weigh 70kg compared to a bike weighing 12kg and you weighing 120kg, then what does it actually tell you?


It's not an exact science, but it gives a rough guide of power to weight, making all kinds of assumptions about average fitness and muscle mass and so on. If my bike was half my weight you would conclude that I was very light, or my bike was very heavy - or a bit of both. Either way, it would be impressive if I could shift such a combination as fast as someone with a bike that was 10% of their weight.

It's like cars and trailers - an 400kg trailer would be not much to my current car, but you'd know about it if you tried to shift it with a 1975 Mini 1000


----------



## tyred (5 Feb 2015)

More than a feather, less than a grand piano.


----------



## bpsmith (5 Feb 2015)

KneesUp said:


> It's not an exact science, but it gives a rough guide of power to weight, making all kinds of assumptions about average fitness and muscle mass and so on. If my bike was half my weight you would conclude that I was very light, or my bike was very heavy - or a bit of both. Either way, it would be impressive if I could shift such a combination as fast as someone with a bike that was 10% of their weight.
> 
> It's like cars and trailers - an 400kg trailer would be not much to my current car, but you'd know about it if you tried to shift it with a 1975 Mini 1000


Still doesn't hold water. Weight has zero to do with power. If that Mini had a V8 in it, then all bets on your current car would be off, and it would still weigh less.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Feb 2015)

bpsmith said:


> The percentage thing is pointless. If your bike weighs 7kg and you weigh 70kg compared to a bike weighing 12kg and you weighing 120kg, then what does it actually tell you?



Well, the reason I raised it was because it points out that the mass of the bike isn't that critical a factor in the all-up mass, which is what you have to drag uphill. If you spend £££ reducing the mass of your bike by (say) 10% you will have reduced the all-up weight by (say) < 1% which is sweet FA. Just in case you're tempted by a carbon bottle cage.

Not very profound I grant you. Statement of the obvious maybe, but not_ entirely_ pointless. Just a little reminder that it's cheaper and healthier to lose weight from your waist than from the bike. (Assuming that is, that you are not a stick-thin pro with zero body fat trying to win races)


----------



## KneesUp (5 Feb 2015)

bpsmith said:


> If that Mini had a V8 in it, then all bets on your current car would be off, and it would still weigh less.



I did say it gives a rough guide. Minis with V8s in them are quite rare, as are people who produce significantly more or less power than the average person.


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Feb 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well, the reason I raised it was because it points out that the mass of the bike isn't that critical a factor in the all-up mass, which is what you have to drag uphill. If you spend £££ reducing the mass of your bike by (say) 10% you will have reduced the all-up weight by (say) < 1% which is sweet FA. Just in case you're tempted by a carbon bottle cage.
> 
> Not very profound I grant you. Statement of the obvious maybe, but not_ entirely_ pointless. Just a little reminder that it's cheaper and healthier to lose weight from your waist than from the bike. (Assuming that is, that you are not a stick-thin pro with zero body fat trying to win races)



As I'm around 60 Kg my best bike is relatively heavy at 7.6kg - Therefore I obviously NEED a much lighter one . BTW I saved _52gms_ by getting a couple of carbon cages ! Actually I suppose I could still loose a few Kg body weight .......


----------



## bpsmith (5 Feb 2015)

KneesUp said:


> I did say it gives a rough guide. Minis with V8s in them are quite rare, as are people who produce significantly more or less power than the average person.


You could be 18 stone of pure muscle or 18 stone of pure lard. Which one will produce the most power? Again, power has nothing to do with weight.

I get what you are aiming at, but the scenario doesn't lend itself unfortunately.


----------



## KneesUp (5 Feb 2015)

bpsmith said:


> You could be 18 stone of pure muscle or 18 stone of pure lard..



Which would make you an outlier on the normal distribution - i.e. unusual, i.e. irrelevant in a *rough* guide.


----------



## bpsmith (5 Feb 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Which would make you an outlier on the normal distribution - i.e. unusual, i.e. irrelevant in a *rough* guide.


I bet this forum has quite a few that would appear on your "irrelevant" list.


----------



## turbomart (6 Feb 2015)

Of course Power to weight has the most influence on propelling a bicycle forwards, surely that's just common sense? More Power, less weight = faster acceleration...After that aero dynamics and stamina come's into play 

I know who my money would be on reaching the top of a hill out of the two 18 stone guys mentioned above.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> As I'm around 60 Kg my best bike is relatively heavy at 7.6kg - Therefore I obviously NEED a much lighter one . BTW I saved _52gms_ by getting a couple of carbon cages ! Actually I suppose I could still loose a few Kg body weight .......


ye Gods man. My breakfast weighs not than you do!


----------



## gbb (8 Feb 2015)

7.9 kg on a set of bathroom scales, not very scientific eh.
Ribble Sportive carbon, Veloce, Fulcrum 5 wheels.
I'm a stone over my normal lifetime weight, so a bit of work to do there


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Feb 2015)

my summer roadie is approx 7.5kg , winter steed probably 8.5kg might be more. I can be just as quick on either and at 95kg myself I know where the weight needs to be lost


----------



## Mrs M (9 Feb 2015)

Methinks 8.59kg from description on website. 
Sadly considerably more with me aboard


----------

